# Shoe Tongue Slippage



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Wanted to see if anyone had any insight on how to best prevent the tongue of your shoe from slipping to the side. I wear Shimano M183n Shoes and love them. The only problem is on the left foot only, the tongue slips toward the outside of the foot. This has started becoming a nuisance and resulted in a few blisters. I don't want to just "try stuff" like sewing or cutting, without consulting the forum guru's first, as they are expensive shoes and i don't want to ruin them.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

inline skaters sew the a spot of the hook side of velcro to the top of the tongue, off to the side. makes just enough friction to keep it from moving.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Bill in Houston said:


> inline skaters sew the a spot of the hook side of velcro to the top of the tongue, off to the side. makes just enough friction to keep it from moving.


Having a hard time visualizing this. Any pictures online?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

not any really good ones. i'll upload this bad one and try to describe.

the liner of the boot is black, and so is the velcro.

this is the right skate.
if you look at the side of the tongue closer to the top of the photo, the side of the tongue farther from the arch, you can see the velcro poking out. 
most of it is hidden under the part of the boot with the top few eyelets on it.


----------



## Trilancing (Feb 4, 2013)

I've had this serious problem my entire life. Some shoes worse than others, but pretty much any athletic shoe had this problem. I've had it worse in one shoe than the other, like the OP, and that would bother me worse than equal tongue slants in each shoe. I'd feel lopsided and it would drive me crazy.

I just ordered some fiveten impacts, with their "raptor" tongue, that in only open on one side, so it can never fall to the side! Brilliant! Here's a picture!









I think I may just toss my older shoes with their tongues trained to fall to the side. The velcro idea is good, but I'm not good at sewing puffy shoe materials.

I epoxied the tongues in place at the corner where you see the clamps. Also brushed epoxy on the knot, since the laces are paracord, for good measure:


----------

